# cuviers dwarf caiman



## herplover (Sep 19, 2009)

hi im lookin into gettin either a cuviers (paleosuchus palpbrosus) or a shneiders dwarf (paleosuchus trigonatus) i have a 8/4/4 enclosure witha half of the viv with built in pond i do not yet have my dwa licience but due to get it in dec as thats when the new year starts for the licence i am fully aware that the vivarium i have will not acomadate a fully grown caiman. i do not have room in my house for any bigger vivarium how could i get round this i was thinkin of a metal shed in the garden fully insulated and secured is ther any other way round this i do not want this to hold me back i love crocadilians


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I would imagine building an outbuilding specifically for the animal would be the way forward. You may need to show the inspecting people plans for the building. I have seen one caiman enclosure however that was nowhere near the size you havealready, and it housed 3 of them. They are now in a bigger enclosure.


----------

